# US ETFs for American Expat in Canada?



## Buzzcut (Sep 14, 2016)

Has anyone in the US expat community found a way of investing in *100% US-domiciled ETFs* -- _but using an address of record that is outside the USA_ -- so as to avoid the need for PFIC (IRS Form 8621) and FBAR reporting? For instance, since I'm in Canada, could it be done by purchasing an American ETF through an online Canadian investment firm? 

If so, please describe. And if you know of a specific Canadian investment firm and an ETF that passes muster, that would be especially helpful.

PS: I do not reside in the US, so I do not want to try opening an account with a US investment firm using a US mailing address. This is for long-term investment, and I want to do this correctly from the outset to avoid trouble in the future.


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

Where do you reside?


----------



## MrNiceGuy (12 mo ago)

dancingspider said:


> Where do you reside?





Buzzcut said:


> I'm in Canada


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

*US ETFs for American Expat in Canada?*

Golly, it was even in the title too.


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

Hells bells, you are right...!

Harry, time is short, I scan the last post and reply.

Sleep well and don't let the bed bugs bite!


----------

